# Credit when credit is due



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

After a couple of conversations with The Swift Group (they are not flooded out by the way due to the weather), I think some credit is due to one of the individuals in the customer service team. 

The lady involved has "stuck with it" and whilst the matter is not yet concluded, she has today mentioned that Swift would once again like to reapair the van at the factory and rather than taking the van in, waiting for parts etc and then doing the repair, it would stay with me until the parts are ready and then I take the van to the factory. During that day, it was suggested I have a tour of the factory and then make use of a hire and car and go out to lunch. Later, I would collect the van. 

Unfortunately, due to the likelihood of a "rejection of goods" back to the dealer, I have had to decline repairs at this stage. 

I have worked in customer services in the past - both telephony and customer facing and I think this lass has probably done the best she can to assist. 

I might take up the offer a factory tour though. I did not know that Swift offered this. 

Russell


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

hey Rapide.... go on the factory tour and see if you can spot the reasons why nothing is working for you...............


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Go on a tour late on a friday afternoon before a bank holiday, then you might see them making another like yours :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I might take up the offer a factory tour though. I did not know that Swift offered this.


Of course they do tours Russel, they also have, have a go days, thats when members of the public are allowed to build a motorhome, and thats why there is the odd goodun about :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 105492 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> After a couple of conversations with The Swift Group (they are not flooded out by the way due to the weather), I think some credit is due to one of the individuals in the customer service team.
> 
> ...


The swift tour is a good experience and the new factory is a must see. I would like to correct you tho rapide, Swift were flooded and Dunswell lane was closed from monday to wednesday.(I live locally and was also flooded) This probably stopped a lot of the workforced getting in.
Having been around the new factory i would also like to mention that any vehicles built on a "friday" would not be inspected or despatched untill the next week so the theory of a "Friday van" is a bit of nonsence realy...


----------

